# Recommendations for Small PA Rig?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've already got a Mackie 16 channel mixer and some powered mains. I'm hoping to add one or two powered subs in the future, but right now I want to see about adding some rack gear.

I have 4U of space left in my case and I'm thinking of adding the following:

Reverb
Compressor
EQ
Power Conditioner

Obviously, these have to be 1U each, and I'd like to keep the cost down as much as possible. I'm not opposed to buying used at all. What brands and specific models should I be looking for?

Note: for the compressor, I saw a Behringer *shudder* unit that was 4 channels - this would be awesome because I can run vocals, bass and kick through there and still have a channel left for something else in a pinch. Is there something similar in a non-Behringer make? Also, is Behringer rack stuff as crummy as their guitar pedals? I have a small 4-channel Behringer mixer that seems alright, but I'm leery of using this stuff for a live rig that I'll be toting around unless other have good experiences with them.

Also, is there anything else that I haven't thought of that would be more useful than what I'm currently looking for?

thanks!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

This likely isn't what you want to hear, but if you really need to do additional processing on multiple channels perhaps it is time to move up to a digital mixer. Even low end rack gear is going to run you $150~$200 per space, so if you cash in your Mackie you are half way there.

I use the Yamaha 01V96VCM and it offers way more features (comp, eq, gate, up to 4 effects) on every input channel, aux, buss and stereo out. All channels and outputs can be automated and scenes can be saved and recalled instantly. It is also expandable via ADAT, MADI, DANTE, etc. A lot of goodies inside one simple to carry box. With the same footprint as your Mackie you can have a mixer that can support 40 input channels and full processing on each of them.

If you don't want to take the leap, and you are willing to go used, I would try and find the following (all 1 ru):

Compressor: used DBX266
EQ : used Rane or DBX 2 channel 15 band graphic
Reverb : used Lexicon
Power : new ART model


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ronmac said:


> This likely isn't what you want to hear, but if you really need to do additional processing on multiple channels perhaps it is time to move up to a digital mixer. Even low end rack gear is going to run you $150~$200 per space, so if you cash in your Mackie you are half way there.
> 
> I use the Yamaha 01V96VCM and it offers way more features (comp, eq, gate, up to 4 effects) on every input channel, aux, buss and stereo out. All channels and outputs can be automated and scenes can be saved and recalled instantly. It is also expandable via ADAT, MADI, DANTE, etc. A lot of goodies inside one simple to carry box. With the same footprint as your Mackie you can have a mixer that can support 40 input channels and full processing on each of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I'd like to grab a nice digital mixing console, but I really can't afford it right now. $75-150 on a rack processor here and there isn't too bad, but I can't afford a lump sum of a $1,000+. Also, my Mackie is an older model and I'd be hard-pressed to get more than $250 or 300 for it, so I'd still be a long way away.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

this STAGEPAS 400i/ 600i - PA Systems - Yamaha - Canada


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Thanks for the info! I'd like to grab a nice digital mixing console, but I really can't afford it right now. $75-150 on a rack processor here and there isn't too bad, but I can't afford a lump sum of a $1,000+. Also, my Mackie is an older model and I'd be hard-pressed to get more than $250 or 300 for it, so I'd still be a long way away.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!


Understood. It isn't easy to change everything that you would like in one go. Keep this in mind though as you move forward. You can pick up a used 01V96 for around $1200~$1500


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> this STAGEPAS 400i/ 600i - PA Systems - Yamaha - Canada


Thanks for the link. I am always looking for small solutions for rental or backups, and these seem to be a step forward from the original StagePass systems. I will have to see if I can demo one of those packages.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

ronmac said:


> If you don't want to take the leap, and you are willing to go used, I would try and find the following (all 1 ru):
> 
> Compressor: used DBX266
> EQ : used Rane or DBX 2 channel 15 band graphic
> ...


+1 on these. My PA rack has a DBX 2 channel 15 band and a Lexicon MX 200. They're both great, and reasonably priced new and used. I had a DBX266 compressor but wasn't using it all the time, so I sold it. I started to regret selling it as the guy was walking out the door, but it was too late. 

The only difference in this list for me is I have a Furman power conditioner. It does the job, as I'm sure an ART would.


----------

